# Smoking Devices



## ChronicConnoisseur (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey I'm new here and new at growing, but am a long time smoker. I was kinda paranoid about posting pictures but I figured a few plants wasn't too big a deal. Anyway, my question is: Is there a place to showcase smoking devices on these forums becuase I am quite the afficiando but cannot afford alot of expenisve pieces and would like to see some others. Anyway, I got a hooka pipe and would like to see some other smoking devices.


----------



## Sergeant Stoner (Nov 9, 2006)

Check the Cannabis Cafe section. Theres a pics area.
Cheers, Sarge


----------

